# Aerocool Infinite Panel I/O trouble. PLEASE HELP



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jul 20, 2011)

So two days ago I got my new aerocool infinite panel to FINALLY have mic and headset jacks on my Dell Dimension 2400 mod case. As seen in the picture below it shows that the front Jacks are there, but when I plug my my in nothing happens..

Any suggestions? I have checked all of the connections, and the USB's, card reader, and hot swap all work.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 20, 2011)

Click the little folder underneath "Device Advanced Settings" and look for an option that disables/enables front panel jack detection and change it.


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jul 20, 2011)

I did, it is set to panel detection.


----------

